# Kubota M7060 PTO warning buzzer disconnect



## Chuck Christopher (2 mo ago)

Hello, I have a Kubota M7060 and when you turn on the PTO switch it makes a really loud warning buzz, I think it is unsafe when this buzzer comes on. I want to hear the PTO come on and hear if it is working properly. Has anyone disconnected the buzzer ?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

what is the actual function of the buzzer? Is it whenever the PTO comes on or only under certain circumstances when the PTO comes on?


----------



## Chuck Christopher (2 mo ago)

Groo said:


> what is the actual function of the buzzer? Is it whenever the PTO comes on or only under certain circumstances when the PTO comes on?


It is when you first turn the PTO switch on, it is there to let you know the PTO is now on, even though you just turned it on. My problem is that it is so loud I can't hear anything. I want to be able to hear the tractor at that moment when the PTO comes on and not have to cover my ears. IT IS VERY LOUD ! Even if I could wrap it in duck tape and make it quite. I was hoping someone could say where it is. It is so loud it makes it difficult to find where it is coming from. Thanks for replying-


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You most likely need a wiring diagram to trace the buzzer wiring, there may be a timer in the system that has failed,( you don't say if this keeps going for the time you have owned the tractor) strange you cannot find the noise, if you have a pair of ear muffs, use those to deaden the sound as you look for it, I expect for this to be under the dash or near the PTO, if you find it, disconnect the connector and then run the tractor to see if you get any system fail, if you do, then reconnect and wrap in duct tape.


----------



## Chuck Christopher (2 mo ago)

It turns out the pressure switch in the seat was never connected. I had to dig to find the second half of the connector, it only makes the sound now when you get off the seat when the PTO is running. Thanks-


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Chuck Christopher said:


> It turns out the pressure switch in the seat was never connected. I had to dig to find the second half of the connector, it only makes the sound now when you get off the seat when the PTO is running. Thanks-


That is how I would have expected the warning to sound, good that you fixed your problem.


----------

